# How long does it take for the Automatic Updates to begin?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I have recently replaced my hardrive, reinstalled my original Windows XP (Service Pack 1) and turned on the Windows Automatic Updates. But it has been 48 hours and nothing is updating yet. For security reasons, I should upgrade to Service Pack 3 as soon as possible. How long does it take for the Automatic Updates to begin? 

The Microsoft Windows Update page states that the SP3 manual download is no longer available for my version of Windows XP. It instructs me to turn on and wait for the Windows Automatic Update.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Or u can go to update.microsoft.com.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Kung said:


> Or u can go to update.microsoft.com.


I get the following message at update.microsoft.com: 

"You may be unable to access the Windows Update website from Windows XP, Windows 2000 or Windows Server 2003 if those versions of Windows are not updated to the latest Service Pack"

It makes no sense. I am unable to download the latest Service Pack becouse Microsoft no longer allows users of Windows XP (Service Pack 1) access to the Windows Update Website. 

Furthur explanation on the Microsoft website tells me I must turn on and wait for the automatic updates. But how long does that take? I am unable to download a secure browser and I am unable to download an antivirus program becouse my version of Windows XP is outdated.
.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I have finally resolved my issues. I learned that my original version of Windows XP (Service Pack 1) was not compatable with Windows Update. So I had to manually download Service Pack 2 from the Microsoft Website. Then Windows Automatic Update kicked in and downloaded 72 security updates, then downloaded Service Pack 3, then downloaded 65 more Security updates and a new version of Internet Explorer. It was a long process but my computer is now secure and up-to-date.
.


----------

